# 🌹Type me once again🌹



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Haven't been into typology lately but I'm currently bored and have nothing to do so thought I'd finally try this questionnaire:kitteh:
Feel free to leave your impressions, be it a thorough analysis or just a vibe.




> SCENARIO 1
> 
> FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> ...


I'd go find him and tell him that he can get rid of me only over my dead body, and we'd spend as much time together as possible
obviously I'd also be very sad that he's dying
A bit of a silly scenario, it's impossible to know how exactly a situation like that would unfold.
I just know I'd wanna be with him every second, I'd probably cry all the time otherwise and constantly think about him and everything he could possibly be needing me for at that very moment.

I don't think I'd focus on the fact that he didn't tell me although I'd be very angry if I ended up being unable to get to him, but I feel like I'd be able to see it coming somehow (that he's ill and doesn't wanna tell me),
I don't think I'd be shocked to find out the truth and I feel like I'd need to first be with him to react in a real way.

Difficult to explain what I mean but it reminds me of how my grandpa died recently and at first when I found out I didn't know how to act, I didn't wanna answer the phone because I already knew what I was about to hear, but his death itself didn't feel like a surprise to me and didn't make me too sad but I really had this strong urge to cry just for the sake of creating this flow of emotions and...opening a new communication channel? And I wanted to not be alone so I cried to have an excuse to be with my dad, so we could process things together.
And then the next day I went to grandma's house and it was all ok aside from being very grim and I didn't know what to do or say, honestly at some point I got bored, but then when I came back home I had this thought "I'm gonna call grandma later and wish her good night" and then I started worrying what if grandma goes to sleep before I got to wish her good night, and I started crying and told dad to take me to grandma's place asap so I could spend thd night there.

Not the same kind of example as the scenario but that's how my feelings work, I need context from other people to fully feel my feelings, like I need to be given something so I could affect something and I naturally feel my feelings through that, not sure how to phrase it, my feelings never feel truly separate from other people even though I can feel things others don't as well as don't feel everything others feel (I very often don't but it's like...I feel something when other people feel something even when it's the opposite feeling, it still feels connected), it just feels inherently connected and almost like my feelings wouldn't even exist without other people.




> SCENARIO 2
> 
> FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> ...


Ugh I'd let them pretty much copy my answers as long as I thought we wouldn't get in trouble, would maybe give them some guidelines or show them what books or websites I used to gather information and such, the idea of tutoring someone makes me wanna shoot myself  
But depends if they were a somewhat fun person and if it was some not too awful class it could be an excuse to have fun with them and I do like to help people with things sometimes.

For me most important things to consider: 
-don't wanna be rude and let them down 
-but it's boring
-but it could be fun 
-and I don't wanna say no
-there probably is a semi polite way to avoid doing it  
-BUT it could be fun and it might be easier to do it than not do it




> SCENARIO 3
> 
> FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> ...


Depends on people I'd have to work it and what the project is about, I prefer to be around people when I'm working because I don't like to work in the first place, but sometimes it feels like more responsibility than working alone and you constantly need to be in sync with others, but also you can get away with not doing as much as you'd have to do alone.
Ugh I don't know I really don't wanna work, don't care about having impact on companies.



> SCENARIO 4
> 
> FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE
> 
> ...


Depends on how much knowledge I have but in general I stay in the background and pay attention to what needs to be done so I can find a good task for myself, I try to think of ideas or help by expressing what ideas of theirs I like best and overall try to not be too useless, or if it's really my subject I'll wait for people to say things so I can subtly guide the project in direction I want it to go.




> SCENARIO 5
> 
> FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE
> 
> ...


I'd probably wanna go for a walk and buy myself something new, I'd also buy some new snacks to eat at night and think of things I could watch or do on the internet, would probably at some point wish I had a life and someone to go out with or wish there was some concert or something happening in town or wish I at least lived alone so I could get drunk by myself and go properly insane.




> SCENARIO 6
> 
> FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE
> 
> ...


1. Teacher. When I was very little I wanted to be either a kindergarten teacher or a shepherdess, then later when I was around middle school age I had an idea of being a Spanish teacher because I loved Spanish and my Spanish teacher at the time. Currently I'm not working towards being a teacher for some reason but really starting to think it could be the best thing for me, first of all I love long holidays, I also love school, I mean not actually learning but I always wanted to stay in school forever. 
I would never be a high school teacher though, I'd wanna teach younger kids or something people love like a beautiful non obligatory foreign language or similar.

2. Actor. I always wanted to be famous, don't even care about money, but fame aside I am attracted to acting, remember as a child I'd act and imitate characters all the time and always wanted to be told what a good actress I was, there's something magical about all the characters you can play that then almost become part of you. When I was younger I used to get really obsessed with certain celebrities and read lots of magazines and interviews and such (now I'm completely out of the loop) and remember sometimes people complaining about them being type-casted or people talking about it like it's a bad thing, would definitely want that to happen to me if I was an actress, I'd want everything I'm in to feel like one story and I'd want people to feel connected to me through my characters and meeting me would be like being in a movie and seeing me in a movie like being with me.

Also musician but I can't sing at all and like it would be similar to being an actress except with songs. And it would be cool to have concerts although I imagine a lot harder than going to other people's concerts lol but I do find it fun to sing along at concerts.

3. Psychologist. I just love psychology but I don't know if it would be the best job for me.


It was an easy choice because most other options sound like a nightmare and really not for me.




> SCENARIO 7
> 
> Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?
> 
> ...


I don't like it, it's pointless and creeps me out slightly, most pictures of nature look really vacant and also boring to me and this isn't even real, don't know why it even exists.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Answered some questions



• How old are you? What's your gender? Give us a general description of yourself.
23, almost-ish 24, female

• Is there a medical diagnosis that may impact your mental stability somehow?
Maybe but I'm not officially diagnosed with anything

• Describe your upbringing. Did it have any kind of religious or structured influence? How did you respond to it?
Definitely no religion or special structure of any kind

• What do you do as a job or as a career (if you have one)? Do you like it? Why or why not?
I don't work and I never had a job but I'm thinking about getting a small one soon, I'm just despearate for something.
Right now I'm at college studying economics but I don't really care for it,
I'm only at college so I wouldn't have to work :butterfly: 

• If you had to spend an entire weekend by yourself, how would you feel? Would you feel lonely or refreshed?
I often do, well not completely alone but I'd rather be completely alone than with people but doing nothing, if I got to be completely alone I'd go places, get some new things, think of activities I couod do, food I could make, music I could listen to, drink, it can be refreshing.

• What kinds of activities do you prefer? Do you like, and are you good at sports? Do you enjoy any other outdoor or indoor activities?
Don't like most sports, terrified of the ball and not very confident in my physical abilities, but I love swimming, roller skating and similar.
I love being on the beach.
Indoors I like various games.
And I don't know.

• How curious are you? Do you have more ideas then you can execute? What are your curiosities about? What are your ideas about - is it environmental or conceptual, and can you please elaborate?
I'm curious about some things and not so much about others, I'd say I'm more curious in ways I don't even notice,
like I spend lots of time googling things, I'll hear something and think about it and try to find out more and automatically place is as a concept in my mind, but I'm not as actively curious about learning things. 
I can be curious about things like psychology, people, planet Earth and the universe and just various little things.

• Would you enjoy taking on a leadership position? Do you think you would be good at it? What would your leadership style be?
No, if anything I always somehow make others lead even if they themselves aren't the leader type, everyone becomes the leader around me.

•Question about being coordinated and doing things with hands, accidentally deleted it
I'm not very coordinated and I feel really physically awkward, and like in middle school we had this class called technical education where we often had to do little experiments and create devices with our hands and it was an absolute nightmare, I've also never been good with LEGOs and always made my dad make stuff for me and he always tried to encourage me to make things with my own hands lol
It's partly being clumsy but also not really good at recreating what I see in my head or in front of me, like I have a very hard time knowing how things came to be and I only have a vague image of the finished product and vague ideas of what's behind it but I miss the important parts.

I do touch things way too much though, and for example I see no point in having a pet that you can't touch lol and I like to do makeup,
I also always wanted to do people's hair when I was younger, I also notice I often play games or text pretty much because I want to do something with my hands. 

• What's your opinion about the past, present, and future? How do you deal with them?
Very aware of time and I think about the past as it connects to present and future a lot, and in present I always see things as like a point in time and I think about where it will lead and where it came from, not sure how to explain.

More concretely:
Past- I think about it a lot, from how I was and how my relationships were and I use it to feed the present and inspire the future, I'm also often nostalgic although it doesn't feel like it's about the actual past but more about present and future, I also don't really look at old photos alot or like do things like watch movies I used to watch, I might do similar things to that sometimes but more...symbolically, rather than to relive it for the sake of it.

Present- I both live and don't live in the present, definitely not a here and now person broadly speaking but I can focus a lot on how the present is and what I can experience in the present, but I think about how present affects the future even with small things, I'm aware of how literally everything you do right now in some way shapes you and through that your future. 

Future- I think I explained it, aside from that I worry about the future a lot in a way, especially having to grow up and also aging, and dying too,
it's horrifying to me that I'm almost 24 but I feel like I should be 14 at most, but I feel like I'm also constantly preparing for the future, like sometimes I listen to a song and think "Oh I'll be listening to this 20 years from now and thinking..." and somehow it brings both present me and future me comfort. 

• How do you act when others request your help to do something (anything)? If you would decide to help them, why would you do so?
Honestly can feel like an unproportionally huge burden, I'll often ask "Why doesn't X do it?", for some reason I can feel irresistible urge to show how displeased I am, often I'll just start to act silly. If I do it it's to not let them down or make them mad at me, if they recently done something for me or bought me something to not be selfish and such, and I do often feel the need to help with something. 

• Do you need logical consistency in your life?
Don't know.

• How important is efficiency and productivity to you?
I mean if I'm doing something I want to do it efficiently and I want it to produce wanted outcomes, in general it's not very important in my life, do wish I did things more efficiently sometimes.

• What is your learning style? What kind of learning environments do you struggle with most? Why do you like/struggle with these learning styles? Do you prefer classes involving memorization, logic, creativity, or your physical senses?
I struggle with starting anything, but if I wanna start it's the easiest if I give myself a concrete task like making notes or going through the book and highlighting things rather than just having to read, reading is difficult, it also helps if someone helps me study, talks to me, explains things to me or shows me exactly what kinds of things I should be focusing on, otherwise it's just very overwhelming for me and I don't feel like doing it. 

• How good are you at strategizing? Do you easily break up projects into manageable tasks? Or do you have a tendency to wing projects and improvise as you go?
I break things up into smaller tasks but don't manage to follow through, I fall out of the loop and then I have to wing it, but I would love it if my plans worked lol
Dad always tells me I need to do things more systematically, I come across as doing everything randomly.

• What are your fears? What makes you uncomfortable? What do you hate? Why?
Rejection is the most terrifying thing to me and most of my other fears are connected to it, I hate it when people are unexpectedly mad at me or otherwise react in an unexpected negative way, I hate being disappointed and disappointing people, and well many other things.
I'm also scared of ghosts, and the idea of going insane, very scary to me. 

• How attached are you to reality? Do you daydream often, or do you pay attention to what's around you? If you do daydream, are you aware of your surroundings while you do so?
I hate being thought of as dreamy but I do daydream all the time, regardless of what I'm doing and my surroundings feed my daydreams and vice versa, I honestly don't even know how to separate my daydreams from reality anymore.

• Imagine you are alone in a blank, empty room. There is nothing for you to do and no one to talk to. What do you think about?
Sounds boring but less boring than being free yet still feeling like you are in a blank, empty room.
I'd think about things I normally think about, or about how bored I am.

• How long do you take to process your emotions? How important are emotions in your life?
I don't really know how long I take to process them, think I described my emotions in the previous post, I don't think I ever think about processing my emotions though, emotions are just emotions but I do sometimes suddenly find a new way to look at them or something happens that gives my emotions another dimension. 

• Do you ever catch yourself agreeing with others just to appease them and keep the conversation going? How often? Why?
All the time, like with people who have tons of opinions on everything it annoys me but I'll just let them be because I don't really care and I don't want it to be awkward but I might still express my opinion through actions, like if someone talks about how annoying someone else is I'll purposely laugh when the supposedly annoying person does their annoying thing they think is funny.
But it depends on my relationship with people involved and my mood.
Or like if believing something is clearly really comforting for someone I let them believe it unless they go too far.

• Do you break rules often? Do you think authority should be challenged, or that they know better? If you do break rules, why?
I sometimes break the rules because I can, sometimes the rules don't really make sense to me and sometimes they do but it doesn't really apply to my situation or I just don't care, if I can't avoid it or if it would look rude to not follow them I can follow them,
it depends on situation and how I feel at the moment and who I'm with.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

My theory right now is that I am an ISTP in a perpetual grip of inferior Fe


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

How about INFP


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

idoh said:


> How about INFP


Really? 
That's surprising, how come?
How would you say you relate to Fe as a FJ?


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

sweet morphine said:


> Really?
> That's surprising, how come?
> How would you say you relate to Fe as a FJ?


lol don't ask me about mine, I'm just as much a mess as you are :laughing: it's tentative

It's just the vibe I think. My second guess would be ISFP. I remember you soo much you got typed before as ESFP and lots of things like that I think. Thing is I am pretty sure you are an introvert and a feeler, IxFx. I have a hard time seeing you as anything else. And we seem kinda similar I think I said before I related to you a bit? You seem like a very adaptable, go with the flow person, and the vibe I get is that you would be an irrational type in socionics (?) With Fe creative. I'm not sure. So that would be IEI or SEI?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

idoh said:


> lol don't ask me about mine, I'm just as much a mess as you are :laughing: it's tentative


Oh I think you are definitely Alpha in Socionics, I remember you from before and not sure what type I thought then but now it's clear to me you're a Fe type from little I've seen in threads around the forum, SEI seems right!



> It's just the vibe I think. My second guess would be ISFP. I remember you soo much you got typed before as ESFP and lots of things like that I think. Thing is I am pretty sure you are an introvert and a feeler, IxFx. I have a hard time seeing you as anything else. And we seem kinda similar I think I said before I related to you a bit? You seem like a very adaptable, go with the flow person, and the vibe I get is that you would be an irrational type in socionics (?) With Fe creative. I'm not sure. So that would be IEI or SEI?


Yes in Socionics I think I would be irrational and Fe for sure.
I tend to believe I'm a Beta NF, could see IEI-Fe, I could also see SEI because I could see Fe creative and sensor is not impossible but most elements of it don't fit.
And people who type me as IEI or EIE usually say things about me that really resonate with me, when I feel like someone understands what I'm saying and is able to fill the gaps for me they usually type me as Beta NF.

In mbti I'm definitely a P.


I think I remember you saying you think you're a sensor, I'm curious why? How do you tell apart between the two or is it just something that's clear in your case?


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

sweet morphine said:


> Oh I think you are definitely Alpha in Socionics, I remember you from before and not sure what type I thought then but now it's clear to me you're a Fe type from little I've seen in threads around the forum, SEI seems right!
> 
> 
> Yes in Socionics I think I would be irrational and Fe for sure.
> ...


Interesting..! Thanks. I'm still new to socionics, so not sure..maybe I should fill a questionnaire out. lol. I have it as ESI right now, I'm not sure bc I thought SEI was like ISFP :/ idk.

I feel like you could be both a mbti perceiver and an IEI or SEI, at least you definitely come off as irrational type and fit the description of Fe creative well in socionics, but more like an IFP in mbti as well. I was going off of dichotomy there and agree you fit P much better, but Fe in socionics

Hmm sensor is one of the parts I am still a little bit tentative on. I don't think I ever said I was sure, I think it's the opposite haha. It's just one of those things I came around to seeing with more time, since I didn't really relate to the dreamy or idealistic descriptions of other types. When I first joined the forum and got into mbti I think I scored as ISTJ and ISTP on my first few tests (?) And without any bias I thought I could relate to S more. Not sure if that helps, but you could try seeing what you related to before you were influenced by being around here. uggh I would say more but every time I try to edit or post atm this site keeps crashing. edit: ok so it's 3 am and I'm still up so might as well edit this now. Like I was saying after spending nearly 6 years here, you might be a little biased when it comes to evaluating yourself for s/n. It may take a lot of introspection...asking friends etc. But I would still be a bit curious to know what you initially thought you were prior to gaining knowledge about mbti.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

idoh said:


> Interesting..! Thanks. I'm still new to socionics, so not sure..maybe I should fill a questionnaire out. lol. I have it as ESI right now, I'm not sure bc I thought SEI was like ISFP :/ idk.


Don't think it's always necessarily like INFJ in MBTI=INFp in Socionics, ISFJ in MBTI=ISFp in Socionics, things that make you a J in MBTI might be categorized differently in Socionics, or maybe just aren't a significant factor.
Think ESI sounds way too serious and hard for you!

Never hurts to fill out another questionnaire though :kitteh:



> I feel like you could be both a mbti perceiver and an IEI or SEI, at least you definitely come off as irrational type and fit the description of Fe creative well in socionics, but more like an IFP in mbti as well. I was going off of dichotomy there and agree you fit P much better, but Fe in socionics


Thanks, makes sense 



> Hmm sensor is one of the parts I am still a little bit tentative on. I don't think I ever said I was sure, I think it's the opposite haha. It's just one of those things I came around to seeing with more time, since I didn't really relate to the dreamy or idealistic descriptions of other types. When I first joined the forum and got into mbti I think I scored as ISTJ and ISTP on my first few tests (?) And without any bias I thought I could relate to S more. Not sure if that helps, but you could try seeing what you related to before you were influenced by being around here. uggh I would say more but every time I try to edit or post atm this site keeps crashing. edit: ok so it's 3 am and I'm still up so might as well edit this now. Like I was saying after spending nearly 6 years here, you might be a little biased when it comes to evaluating yourself for s/n. It may take a lot of introspection...asking friends etc. But I would still be a bit curious to know what you initially thought you were prior to gaining knowledge about mbti.


I don't think you ever said you were sure but for some reason something you said struck me as you being reasonably sure of it, might be helpful for you if I could remember what exactly it was but I can't haha

And probably N.
Well, no, when I was just getting into it I got ESFP on a test but think it was wishful thinking, think I always wanted to be ESFx, think I often overemphasize my sensing, someone once said my Se seemed childish and ravenous and that's so spot on, and I think it's always somehow in the service of Fe.
Don't feel like I experience the full range of Se or sensing in general, there's something...flat (?) about it, would say Se feels flat and processed through layers of Fe and Ni, and Si feels almost factitious.
Like expressing Si can feel sometimes like playing dress up or something and other times it's like my mind and body start creating Si out of nowhere, Si can feel present in me for a moment but when I look at how I usually am and what I pay attention to it feels off.


Would say I am less N than my INTP dad though, if I'm a N I'm probably the kind that can be mistaken for a sensor, I don't conceptualize and think about ideas seemingly for the sake of it, I'm not as...I guess cerebral as most Ns, but I think my N has always showed in how I conceptualize reality and the way I approach people and feelings, I often feel a little...not on the same page with people, or maybe not in the same point in time but in a way that's hard to explain, I only recently realized it.
I think I have a tendency to communicate as if this moment was the only moment ever but on the inside it's the opposite, think I can unintentionally confuse people with that but then sometimes I keep doing it semi-intentionally tbh  , like I'm creating and planning out a collage out of moments and always have an idea of what's where, like what's in the background, what and who is in the foreground, what came first and what's coming next.


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

sweet morphine said:


> Don't think it's always necessarily like INFJ in MBTI=INFp in Socionics, ISFJ in MBTI=ISFp in Socionics, things that make you a J in MBTI might be categorized differently in Socionics, or maybe just aren't a significant factor.
> Think ESI sounds way too serious and hard for you!
> 
> Never hurts to fill out another questionnaire though :kitteh:
> ...


Haha same I wasn't sure initially. I may follow in your footsteps soon :s

Ohh ok, that does make things a bit confusing. I know you get typed as S a lot but I wanna be tentative and still stick with Ixfp (could be off by a bit though ). I don't think we should stereotype, even though you put yourself down a lot...after all it's what you relate to most. Hopefully someone else chimes in here with some more depth.


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

sweet morphine said:


> My theory right now is that I am an ISTP in a perpetual grip of inferior Fe


You seem ISFJ imo...


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

UltimaRatio said:


> You seem ISFJ imo...


Could you elaborate?


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

sweet morphine said:


> Could you elaborate?


It's especially to emphasize F.

Teaching for children... Don't like nature pictures... You seem to be more oriented towards people than towards things. The rejection of others is the most scary for you ... 

It doesn't sound very ISTP ... And your avatar sounds J.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

@UltimaRatio how come my avatar seems J?


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

sweet morphine said:


> @UltimaRatio how come my avatar seems J?


It's a very neat haircut, a little rigid. The clothes too. I can even imagine the tailored skirt and heeled shoes. It's elegant but not very comfortable. Conventional. But I don't know the character. It's an intuition, not a truth. Since it was impossible for women to dress differently at this period.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

UltimaRatio said:


> It's a very neat haircut, a little rigid. The clothes too. I can even imagine the tailored skirt and heeled shoes. It's elegant but not very comfortable. Conventional. But I don't know the character. It's an intuition, not a truth. Since it was impossible for women to dress differently at this period.


Well that was Audrey Horne from Twin Peaks and that's very much her style (she seems to get typed as all sorts of things but I think she's an ENFJ)


Any different impressions now?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

(Also well tbh ISTP thing wasn't entirely serious, never decided I felt I-S-T-P or very Ti, was mostly to ignite rage of typology gods, do sometimes feel like I could be a T though but take it for granted or something, but people never think it's worth considering so I wonder)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

And my Fe can feel really sad and grip-ish, or sometimes socionics hidden agenda-ish (tertiary)


Fe hidden agenda said:


> behavior aimed at showing how popular and liked by the crowd you are, but that is actually making you look like an ass.


Not really literally word to word at all but something about it sounds like me, often do the silliest, most embarrassing Fe fueled things and don't even realize it sometimes until years later


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

sweet morphine said:


> Any different impressions now?


The same.


----------



## mp2 (Dec 18, 2016)

What do you think of ESTP? Just based on your posts in this thread and the impression I got from you in other threads a while back, I could see ESTP being a very good fit. 

I could see XSFP also but to me you seem more Ti than Fi.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

mp2 said:


> What do you think of ESTP? Just based on your posts in this thread and the impression I got from you in other threads a while back, I could see ESTP being a very good fit.
> 
> I could see XSFP also but to me you seem more Ti than Fi.


Curious do you mean those big chit chat threads we used to hang out in that have since gone to shit (my name was Vixey back then) or do you mean some other threads around the forum?
(just wondering if you know I'm Vixey)

What in my posts indicates Ti in your opinion?

(Could potentially see ESTP, could see T and tertiary Fe, considered it a lot in the past and often was stuck between ENFJ and ESTP, curious to hear your reasoning first ^_^)


----------



## mp2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh yeah I exactly meant the big chit chat threads that have since gone to shit :laughing: and knew you were Vixey roud: 

Hm, there's no specific examples that point to Ti to me(I'm sure I could look and find specific examples but at this point, based on my impression, it would probably just be confirmation bias and things that could also be used to argue Fi, and just a lot more effort also :blushed but it's just more the overall impression of consistency you have when questioning your type or the way you interact, and also the way you strike me as an extrovert with either highly developed lower Fe or just showing/expressing lower Fe more naturally through written communication, though I could easily be wrong about that  

I'm wondering, as far as Fe goes for you, how exactly do you see the difference in Fe with the way you interact through writing compared to how you interact with people irl? How does it differ between relatives, strangers, close friends, and casual acquaintances?


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

sweet morphine said:


> My theory right now is that I am an ISTP in a perpetual grip of inferior Fe


You speak too much for an ISTP 

You are an IXXP 

DO an enneagram test


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

mp2 said:


> Oh yeah I exactly meant the big chit chat threads that have since gone to shit :laughing: and knew you were Vixey roud:


Ok, thought so! 



> I'm wondering, as far as Fe goes for you, how exactly do you see the difference in Fe with the way you interact through writing compared to how you interact with people irl? How does it differ between relatives, strangers, close friends, and casual acquaintances?


Hm I think it depends, I definitely use this as my main socializing medium, not as much now as before, still think that has to be taken into account.

With strangers and acquaintances:
I don't know, very shy and stiff I think, can range from looking really shy and confused to looking serious and stuck up, today I was getting my picture taken for some documents and the photographer kept telling me to stop looking so angry, I guess I have a resting bitch face??? 
But I also smile a lot a lot when interacting with people and try to be very engaging.
Acquaintances are similar but depends on where I know them from, with acquaintances from parents friends and such I seem like a shy child or something, not sure of type, don't seem very actively Fe but assume I'd get typed as Fe still because can't imagine getting typed as anything else.

Friends:
Like college 'friends' I always think I seem ISFJ or something at this college but it's probably more P, definitely look like an extreme P but have lots of Si-ish Fe, I'm very...like try to say engaging things, be responsive, start conversations I know they'll be into, noticed I like to bring snacks and wear clothing I know specific person will like, helpful with things like offering to pick something up for someone and such but I don't know I think I give things too much significance in my head which I wonder if it could be lower Fe, like having a craving for Fe and not being very Fe so overattributing things to Fe, like where I see Fe dynamics and ISFJ things coming from me it could actually be just how people interact lol, like I imagine they must be thinking "This is what it feels like to be friends with an ISFJ "(or INFJ or ENFJ or whatever depending on situation) but I don't know if that's really it.
(but can be that way with Se too idk think that's just the way I think of things)


In school I felt like adults saw an INFJ angel waiting to be corrupted or something.
Well didn't know about typology then so not literally INFJ but kinda sums it up.
Feel like men see me that way too or maybe like xNFP, not sure.


With family I'm both most and least Fe, I can be a little rough, don't act very gracious tbh, dad and mom always say I talk like a hooligan, I'll never forget when dad once told me before an important exam in front of many professors to be polite and not argue and not wear revealing clothing, and he was not being sarcastic, did not think that's how he thought I acted in public 
(but think he'd think I'm a NFJ and honestly that's one of the things that makes me feel really NFJ, I mean in Socionics though)

But think I'm very Fe-ish in how I interact, well I described my general Fe earlier, not sure if it sounds higher or lower, am always creating some kind of atmosphere bubble I feel around myself and others, not sure how to describe it more concretely, should quote this post I wrote a few days ago:


> My take on Fe is that it's about seeing the outside emotional atmosphere and happenings as a living, breathing thing and relating to others and even yourself through it, experiencing yourself and others through atmosphere, so you have to put your self and the self of others into it to feed it or else it won't feed you back or even have anything to feed you with, you have to affect your own and others states in certain way.*





Abbaladon Arc V said:


> DO an enneagram test


Do you have any thoughts on my enneagram?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Two main things about ESTP that feel off:
1. Not a very initiative taking person, I don't feel immediately connected to outside world, probably goes against extroversion in general but Fe dom seems more likely because I do still remain attentive to people and I don't see Fe as quite as directly connected, instead connected through others and feelings and ideas and Ni bringing everything together and creating the illusion of the world being closer.
Many more things like that, just in general have a hard time seeing sensing dominant, both Si and Se doms seem very consistently in touch with physical reality than I could ever imagine being.
Also never experience things as they are, it feels more like I filter everything real through Fe and Ni and pick and choose to experience only things that I want for the sake of atmosphere or some kind of concept I want to play out and 'experience' it through that, aside from obvious things I don't immediately know what I like or dislike in sensory way for example.
I'm never quite there in the moment and for concrete, real things and rely on other functions to make up for it.

2. SORRY WRONG SUBFORUM, but in Socionics SLE has demonstrative Te and that's not me at all, can't deal with anything Te related, Te makes me wanna cry.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

@Ocean Helm sorry to be annoying but I'm curious about what you think? 
(ignore that this is the mbti forum, not my fault that socionics one is dead)


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

sweet morphine said:


> @Ocean Helm sorry to be annoying but I'm curious about what you think?
> (ignore that this is the mbti forum, not my fault that socionics one is dead)


I'm not all that familiar with you yet. I remember you a bit from the Discord server (which I just realized was you). You're looking for a Socionics type not an MBTI one? And recently you said something about "NFJ" in Socionics (not sure what that means). What you described does seem Fe-ish, so maybe EIE? If you were typing as INFP in MBTI I don't think that contradicts with EIE. Not the most likely combination but it seems possible.

I can respond more here but sometimes it's quicker to message in real time on Discord, and I just sent you a message there. Whatever works though.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

don t feed the esx troll lack of attention


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Ocean Helm said:


> I'm not all that familiar with you yet. I remember you a bit from the Discord server (which I just realized was you).


Ooh, that was you!



> You're looking for a Socionics type not an MBTI one? And recently you said something about "NFJ" in Socionics (not sure what that means).


I'll take what I can get 
(and I try to talk in way people on this subforum understand but mention socionics so socionics people would get what I mean too, seems like it just gets everyone confused instead lol)



> What you described does seem Fe-ish, so maybe EIE? If you were typing as INFP in MBTI I don't think that contradicts with EIE. Not the most likely combination but it seems possible.


Hm yeah well honestly I don't like mbti anyway, I always really, really liked Socionics for introducing me to EIE, even if it ends up not being my type it's still way closer than any mbti type could ever be.

I could also see SFJ in this other non-dichotomy based mbti lol if that exists, I don't have as much problem with that Si as I do with Socionics Si, would that contradict EIE?



> I can respond more here but sometimes it's quicker to message in real time on Discord, and I just sent you a message there. Whatever works though.


Well for now I like it here because then more people can join, and also I always feel a little too wordy for Discord and often suddenly get hyper and wanna do something else and get back to things later and...but it definitely has its pros too.
In a way I do express myself better through Discord because things I say feel less...final? 
We'll see, if you don't mind!


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> don t feed the esx troll lack of attention


What's the esx?

Edit: figured it out :laughing:

Why not? :sad:


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

You're torturing your mind since 6 years?


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

sweet morphine said:


> Hm yeah well honestly I don't like mbti anyway, I always really, really liked Socionics for introducing me to EIE, even if it ends up not being my type it's still way closer than any mbti type could ever be.


The Grant-Brownsword function model which is like INFP = Fi-Ne-Si-Te, does not seem to be a good way to describe people in general, although functions in different positions seem to have taken on new meanings that are more compatible with the types. Still it all just seems so arbitrary and mainly set up so that people can make whatever they want out of it. See: Forer/Barnum effect

I feel somewhat similar about ILI, although a lot may just have to do with how Socionics more explicitly defines how each IE should be in its function, in a way that actually fits pretty well with the base dichotomy preferences.


> I could also see SFJ in this other non-dichotomy based mbti lol if that exists, I don't have as much problem with that Si as I do with Socionics Si, would that contradict EIE?


I guess it depends on what it is about it that you don't have as much of a problem with. I prefer not to mix things. I know I sometimes bring Enneagram or whatever into discussions but it's more just descriptive. I guess you could make some argument that certain "J-ish" aspects of that kind of Si can be weakly linked to EIE's "j" but EIE doesn't even really seem particularly J and a lot of ENFPs for example end up with it. 




> Well for now I like it here because then more people can join, and also I always feel a little too wordy for Discord and often suddenly get hyper and wanna do something else and get back to things later and...but it definitely has its pros too.
> In a way I do express myself better through Discord because things I say feel less...final?
> We'll see, if you don't mind!


I've just noticed it helps to have more of this free instantaneous flow of ideas whereas I feel kind of confined to fit things into posts. For something more psychoanalytical I've had a lot more success 1 on 1 too.

A Socionics fan may try to say these are differing quadra values (delta vs beta) :dry:


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> don t feed the esx troll lack of attention


are you talking about yourself? lol


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

idoh said:


> are you talking about yourself? lol







No i speak abouut people they can't type himself because they are bad at


She need to do an enneagram test to know better what is she and she don't do it

Want people speak about her

She is a attentiion blackhole for me


I dont need this

Great day


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry I'm so late with my response, haven't been in the thinkiest of moods! (still am not really, might have to elaborate on things later)




UltimaRatio said:


> You're torturing your mind since 6 years?


Don't remind me that I've had nothing better to do for 6 years :frustrating:



Ocean Helm said:


> The Grant-Brownsword function model which is like INFP = Fi-Ne-Si-Te, does not seem to be a good way to describe people in general, although functions in different positions seem to have taken on new meanings that are more compatible with the types. Still it all just seems so arbitrary and mainly set up so that people can make whatever they want out of it. See: Forer/Barnum effect


To me it just doesn't feel like real people, like most of it is not something I really truly see in myself or others or how I can imagine anyone truly experiencing things, not sure how to explain, to me it seems like it basically comes down to whether or not you generally wanna see yourself in the way one of the types/function combinations is described, just feels insubstantial.



> I feel somewhat similar about ILI, although a lot may just have to do with how Socionics more explicitly defines how each IE should be in its function, in a way that actually fits pretty well with the base dichotomy preferences.


Yes exactly!



> I guess it depends on what it is about it that you don't have as much of a problem with. I prefer not to mix things. I know I sometimes bring Enneagram or whatever into discussions but it's more just descriptive. I guess you could make some argument that certain "J-ish" aspects of that kind of Si can be weakly linked to EIE's "j" but EIE doesn't even really seem particularly J and a lot of ENFPs for example end up with it.


Si in MBTI- live in the past, nostalgic, definitely notice when things change or are different than they used to be in sensory ways or otherwise and have some sensory sensitivities, not anti-tradition, when I was younger I really loved tradition but I think because my family is not very traditional and it seemed really beautiful and cool to me :lovekitty: , often got compared to my ESFJ grandma for related reasons, used to have a good memory, my dad always tells me how stuck in my ways I can be, I don't know there are more things, and both Ni and Ne in MBTI sound really dumb and made up, especially Ni, Ne less so, so if it's SFJ vs NFJ then SFJ wins in MBTI.
(but still relate to descriptions of N over S)


In Socionics the only thing about Si that makes me feel it could be right is that I'm Alpha-ish for a Beta for sure (also very Beta-ish for an Alpha) and low Si forgetting to eat kind of thing never spoke to me sadly, half of the time food is all I have but idk I can also be exactly like that, like I never know if I'm hungry or not, if I like certain food or not and such without some kind of external reference and when I am busy like on a vacation I can forget to eat or it annoys me when other people keep thinking about food, generally often hate the fact that I have to eat, I also hate sensible conversation about food and other things like that, like I often just say "I don't know" to stop the tedious exchange about lunch or I purposely tell people everything they don't want to hear (like "Oh I had ice cream for lunch")
But sometimes I feel the urge to share I ate a new dessert or something and that's quite Si-ish?
Or often think in advance about Si-ish gifts I'm gonna buy and usually buy Si-ish gifts, really like to do it too.


But the thing is my Si feels really...like it's a paper cutout as opposed to a person, one dimensional (I don't mean because 1D lol but), like one same thing getting repeated over and over again and it doesn't reach all parts of me or the full range of Si I see in others, when I zero in on it and get in Si mode I can feel and seem very Si but overall it doesn't feel right.

But I wanna be fair and warn you that I could be biased, sometimes feel like I don't like to focus on Si things more than I genuinely don't focus on them, but also tend to feel silly and frustrated after prolonged Si focus, would need a shameful example to explain, just get into weird Si-ish loops until something clicks and I get reminded of just how pointless it is or I just find a better thing to do.

Also often feel like I'm in the process of learning Si and picking parts that seem significant?



Things about Socionics Si I don't relate to: focus on comfort, relaxation, consistently following my own and others' physical states and well-being, don't relate to the word well-being in general, hate emphasis on relaxation, hate sitting around and just smelling the flowers and admiring sunsets and don't see the point took me over two decades to start kinda understanding some of those things, often don't see the point or notice small aesthetic details like it took me so long to figure out why earrings exist and to start noticing them on others and then I had a phase when all of a sudden I thought they were the only important thing lol, I'm also not very grounded and don't pay attention to that layer of reality high Si types seem to pay attention to.


Hope this makes sense.


Also did the test, extended Socionocs test on Sociotype.com, in general think tests are useless but find it amusing how the results match up almost perfectly with how I see my type atm, aside from Gamma values being a little higher than Alpha


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

An SJ?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Scoobyscoob said:


> An SJ?


Now I'm not sure if you're serious or not


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

sweet morphine said:


> Now I'm not sure if you're serious or not


Well, simply Sensor then?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Well, simply Sensor then?


Could you elaborate?


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

sweet morphine said:


> Could you elaborate?


Sure. You seem to have the qualities of both SJ and SP. Which means the most defining quality is that of you being a Sensor.


----------

